# My Pan Europ on the mesh watch band.



## shurik (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi guys!
Well, it's all in the title. My new mesh bracelet Vollmer 22mm with curved ends. I love it!


----------



## powerballn503 (Dec 10, 2009)

Excellent choice!
Looks great.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Holy smokes! Where did you get that? Great find!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Normally I'm not a mesh guy, but those polished curved ends are really nice.


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> Normally I'm not a mesh guy, but those polished curved ends are really nice.


+1

When I read the thread title, I expected to be unimpressed. Boy was I wrong! That is the perfect band and gives it a real vintage look.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

A- Love the blue.
2- Love the curved endlinks.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Wow! Looks great. Polished links and curved ends, correct? Is the clasp polished as well, or mat finish?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like it's from Long Island Watch.

Vollmer 99460H4 polished stainless steel mesh watch bracelet with a polished finish and curved ends. Features a deployant closure with security clasp.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Perseus said:


> Looks like it's from Long Island Watch.
> 
> Vollmer 99460H4 polished stainless steel mesh watch bracelet with a polished finish and curved ends. Features a deployant closure with security clasp.


That one is 20mm. I couldn't find 22mm at that site.


----------



## Tor (Sep 19, 2012)

Curved ends makes a difference.

Very nice.


----------



## davestan (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks good. Mesh bands just enhance that retro look!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

wwarren said:


> That one is 20mm. I couldn't find 22mm at that site.


I found one on watch style.com but the link won't paste right. Search for V-9946-CE.


----------



## cornerjunkie (Oct 31, 2012)

That watch is absolutely gorgeous… The Pan Europ is high on my list for my next Hamilton.


----------



## shurik (Mar 21, 2011)

Perseus said:


> Holy smokes! Where did you get that? Great find!


Sorry for being out of forum... I found it here.

Actually, when I had seen Pan Europ LE for first time, I thought I should change the strap for the blue one, and I bought Hirsch Modena Navy Blue and Stailer watch band. Now I have 4 straps for my Pan Europ and I change them from time to time.

Some photos below...


----------



## LEOZ (Jun 7, 2016)

I know it is an old thread but do you mind if I ask if those bands that you put on your Pan Europ are curved end or not? They look like straight ended to me but I wasn't sure. I recently ordered a pan europ chrono and can't wait to put some new straps on it but couldn't quite figure out if regular bands would fit in since it has curved spring bars. Thank you for your help in advance! 


shurik said:


> Sorry for being out of forum...
> 
> Actually, when I had seen Pan Europ LE for first time, I thought I should change the strap for the blue one, and I bought Hirsch Modena Navy Blue and Stailer watch band. Now I have 4 straps for my Pan Europ and I change them from time to time.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Zafer Aslan said:


> I know it is an old thread but do you mind if I ask if those bands that you put on your Pan Europ are curved end or not? They look like straight ended to me but I wasn't sure. I recently ordered a pan europ chrono and can't wait to put some new straps on it but couldn't quite figure out if regular bands would fit in since it has curved spring bars. Thank you for your help in advance!


If the straight-end strap is thick, it won't fit. Sometimes it can be forced into place, but it puts a lot of strain on the spring bars and a slight nudge of the watch can detach the strap and the watch will fall to the floor (I speak from experience). A thin, flexible straight-end strap will fit (the better the quality, the more flexible it will be), and the advantage of a thinner strap is that you can mold it a little bit by hand to give it a slight curve, then use the OEM curved bars.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

I know this is old so the links have expired. Any new link to where one could find a bracelet like this one? TY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

freshprince357 said:


> I know this is old so the links have expired. Any new link to where one could find a bracelet like this one? TY
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google Vollmer curved mesh and you'll find places you can buy it from. Watch Band Center is my preferred source.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi
try what Brent suggest,
or try here Aristo-Online.de - Milanaise 3,2 mm
i bought mine from there. The polished one

best regards


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Great looking watch!


----------



## tommyfeds (Aug 14, 2006)

Fro every link I save from these types of posts.......my retirement age moves up just a bit, lol. Beautiful!


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

E52 said:


> Hi
> try what Brent suggest,
> or try here Aristo-Online.de - Milanaise 3,2 mm
> i bought mine from there. The polished one
> ...


Man, you have to be damn committed for this watch. Now that I have the watch in my possession, I'm getting super frustrated with this strap issue. I thought, if all else fails, I could get the Vollmer. But it seems to be sold out everywhere, or this Aristo site linked here (thanks!) won't ship to U.S. Ugh!

I had no clue that even leather could be an issue!

Any thoughts on seeing if a jeweler could drill lug holes further away from the case?

Why the freak would Hamilton make this watch in this manner? How stupid.


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

footie said:


> Man, you have to be damn committed for this watch. Now that I have the watch in my possession, I'm getting super frustrated with this strap issue. I thought, if all else fails, I could get the Vollmer. But it seems to be sold out everywhere, or this Aristo site linked here (thanks!) won't ship to U.S. Ugh!
> 
> I had no clue that even leather could be an issue!
> 
> ...


Hi
please don't try to drill lug holes of pan europ. With that you will 
1)lower the value of the watch 
2)have to pay money for drill lugs
3)have to open the case and movement of one new watch, and also 
4)keep also in mind that propably you will not solve the problem. And that cause the problem is in case and sort lugs, not the undrilled lugs.

I think you will find the vollmer mesh. 
Sorry for my poor english, i hope you can understand what i mean. 
best regards


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

footie said:


> Man, you have to be damn committed for this watch. Now that I have the watch in my possession, I'm getting super frustrated with this strap issue. I thought, if all else fails, I could get the Vollmer. But it seems to be sold out everywhere, or this Aristo site linked here (thanks!) won't ship to U.S. Ugh!
> 
> I had no clue that even leather could be an issue!
> 
> ...


I have posted in a different thread (don't have time to search for it at the moment) pics of my Pan Europ on a straight-end mesh bracelet. The key is that the end tube walls must be thin enough so that they don't press against the case when you try to mount the bracelet. If the wall thickness is too great, you won't be able to mount the bracelet because of the case interference, but if the wall is thin enough it definitely will fit without a problem.

EDIT: I found the link to my previous discussion about bracelets for the Pan Europ and the pic to a straight-end bracelet mounted on it. The pic is in post #5.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/pan...please-3452274.html#/topics/3452274?_k=qjgisg


----------



## cottonlume (Sep 2, 2016)

Great watch great band


----------



## d-bass11 (Mar 6, 2015)

The mesh looks great! I recently put a Vollmer on my Baume and I love it. I never thought I would like a mesh band, but find myself gravitating toward them much more recently. The curved end really makes it perfect for the Pan Europ. If you had the polished metal brushed to match the watch, I think it would be perfect. I am really impressed.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the non-special edition pan europ (black face). I really love it but the your special edition is way cooler.


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

Zulu


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

Watchgecko sells a two pc Zulu strap in canvas that works great & utilizes the stock spring bars. I've also used a B&R bands hook & loop Bond NATO that completely changes the look of the watch & works well also. I've since traded my Hammy..but the strap dilemma almost forced me to dump it much earlier. I'd definitely keep the blue model though..what a stunner!


----------



## H-perry (Aug 20, 2016)

Charming piece.

Cheers!


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

chefmateo said:


> Watchgecko sells a two pc Zulu strap in canvas that works great & utilizes the stock spring bars. I've also used a B&R bands hook & loop Bond NATO that completely changes the look of the watch & works well also. I've since traded my Hammy..but the strap dilemma almost forced me to dump it much earlier. I'd definitely keep the blue model though..what a stunner!
> View attachment 11897306


Looksnice on that strap, I know that strap choice is more limited due to the curved end needs but they are available so I wouldn't let that discourage me i was a potential buyer.


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Great fitment!


----------

